# Tracing history on exracer



## ChristmasPixie (30 November 2011)

Hello

I have owned my gorgeous ex racer for 2 years now. He is 16 and I would love any info, especially pics of him in when he was younger. I have contacted the training yard he came from but have had no joy there. He is called Vincent Van Gogh, his sire was Executive Perk and he was on a yard in the Somerset region. He was with Mark Pitman for much of his younger racing days. (steeplchaser)

Any ideas anyone??

I have found his form on racing post, but it's pics I'm after really. Is this an impossible ask???? 

Thanks


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 November 2011)

I will try to find you the name of some professional photographers
try 
http://www.nickhorlerphotography.co.uk/gallery_194368.html
http://www.racing-chronicle.co.uk/photo-store/
the record of his racing on Racing Post.........
http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form
......tells us he would not be in any winners photos [not on RP photo gallery] so you are only looking for photos on the database of local photographers or the connections.
Bernard Parkin has a lot of years in racing, may be worth emailing him
http://www.directoryoftheturf.com/profile.cfm/searchid/17773


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 November 2011)

I have been chatting to Bernard and he does not have any pics :[


----------



## ChristmasPixie (30 November 2011)

Thank you so much for trying. I didn't know where to start!! I think he won a couple of races, but I guess not all of them get photographed??

I will definitely look into those links you sent me though.

Thanks again


----------



## MuddyTB (30 November 2011)

Afraid I can't help with your boy but I managed to get photos of my ex-racer by checking his record on racing post then contacting the various courses and asking who the course photographers were.

I then contacted a few of them and got lucky with one. Hope you find something and good luck.


----------



## ChristmasPixie (30 November 2011)

Thanks MuddyTB, I shall do that!


----------



## mastermax (30 November 2011)

Hi I found pictures and a dvd of our ex racers by finding the relevant race through racing post and then contacting Race Tech. they sent me the full DVD of one of ours winning race which is fabulous to have. good Luck


----------



## superpony (30 November 2011)

I found the best way to find pictures is to look at the racecourses they raced at and then look for the photographers who worked at those racecourses. By either searching on the racing post list of photographers and by contacting the racecourses and asking for their list of photographers.


----------



## ChristmasPixie (1 December 2011)

Thank you everyone, I know where to start now!


----------



## humblepie (1 December 2011)

Thanks for the Racing Chronicle link, have found some more of my recently acquired one.


----------



## lillith (1 December 2011)

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=photo_tab_content&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form

I'm not sure if I got the link right so you might have to copy and paste but this looks like the right horse and has a race record, it might be a good place to start?


----------

